
How to Win Friends and Influence People - meri_dian
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Win_Friends_and_Influence_People?wprov=sfla1
======
guofangli
Bought this book and reading. I have questions: 1) how to deal with mean
people? Still keep trying be nice to them, isn't it make me looks so soft. 2)
if people did something wrong and he doesn't know, how should I remind them
without make them uncomfortable?

Thank you very much!

